
Judge orders FCC to provide net neutrality records [pdf] - arunbahl
https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nysd.501225/gov.uscourts.nysd.501225.33.0.pdf
======
pc86
Why are you posting multiple sources of the same thing within minutes of each
other?

